# expresspeds.ws source check



## Imbrued1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone ever use expresspeds.ws before?

First post. Trying to find a good source. They’re the same people that run ExpressPCT which is a reliable PCT shop among the Sarms community and maybe here I’m not sure only been lurking here for a day.

thanks.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks like a European based source. Having a websites is the first red flag...


----------



## Nagi (Jul 5, 2020)

Let you know in about a month on their PCT.


----------



## elite1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey, I just joined and was reading this post. I buy stuff online from a company that is not here but has domestic stock. Why is having a website a red flag? What is it that i am not aware of?


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2020)

elite1 said:


> Hey, I just joined and was reading this post. I buy stuff online from a company that is not here but has domestic stock. Why is having a website a red flag? What is it that i am not aware of?



Would you buy other illegal drugs from a website?


----------



## Str8bizns (Oct 31, 2020)

What do you mean having a website is a first red flag? That’s where most people get their gear. Haven’t you been on eroids? And naps has had a website for over 15 years which is one of the most reliable sites. Osgear is another one that is greatly reliable. Can anyone answer if they have any experience with expresspeds? They are a sister source to expresspct which has great reviews but I can’t find any reviews on express peds


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 1, 2020)

Str8bizns said:


> What do you mean having a website is a first red flag? That’s where most people get their gear. Haven’t you been on eroids? And naps has had a website for over 15 years which is one of the most reliable sites. Osgear is another one that is greatly reliable. Can anyone answer if they have any experience with expresspeds? They are a sister source to expresspct which has great reviews but I can’t find any reviews on express peds



How would you know where "most" people get their PEDs ... like anything underground it is incredibly decentralized ... by design ...


----------



## Str8bizns (Nov 1, 2020)

Maybe my statement was an over generalization, but I think It is safe to assume that a great number of people get them online or there wouldn’t be so many online sources popping up all over the place. Again, eroids is a good example of online resellers supplying the world.


----------



## Capn26 (Nov 9, 2020)

Unless it’s because people send them money to buy things knowing you can’t go to cops if you get screwed? I want a source. It’s in my town. I know that. I’m so afraid of online sources man. Be careful. That’s all I’m saying.


----------



## Str8bizns (Nov 9, 2020)

So no info on expresspeds? can anyone suggest a reliable source with competitive prices?


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 10, 2020)

Str8bizns said:


> So no info on expresspeds? can anyone suggest a reliable source with competitive prices?



READ FORUM RULES BEFORE POSTING - DO NOT ASK FOR A SOURCE. This forum is intended for legitimate reviews of sources.


----------



## Str8bizns (Nov 10, 2020)

Ok any reviews on expresspeds? I just placed an order and I’m hoping I will receive it.


----------



## dueceduece2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes Deus medical products they are nice. Long T/A to US though


----------



## CriticalGains (Feb 17, 2021)

They are legit.  You can go to Deus Medical and see that they are an authorized seller.  When your package arrives you can check the product code to see that it did come from Deus Medical.  I have tested the test c, tbol, and Tren and it is legit.


----------



## Camoninja (Feb 17, 2021)

Websites are a redflag in general. I know from experience. I've absolutely zero luck from them in 2 years. 24hrup, valkerie, and some other one. Maybe not all bad but I'd stray away from them.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 17, 2021)

I just ordered some sour diesel from weed.com/fbi.  Do you guys think they are G2G?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 17, 2021)

I think Express even said on Meso that Deus products are having trouble getting through customs lately.
I have seen people get stuff seized recently. I can't verify either but I had someone I trust tell me stay away now from both Express PCT and Peds


----------



## atx2020 (Mar 2, 2021)

ive orderd from them mulitple times - G2G


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 24, 2021)

Atx2020 you order peds? Thanks in advance man. Appreciate it


----------



## atx2020 (Mar 24, 2021)

yea I ordered the deus medical var & win -  everything was delivered - the boxes are small but they even put those in disguised boxes lol . I didnt know what the package was at first because they were in individual skin care boxes almost like a compact makeup box and even that had seals on it .. it was really professional . I was impressed , but  yea ordered 16 total  8 var / 8 win.  Im in the states so it took about a month but for the price you cant beat it . just order a head of time if you plan on running anything. Ive also orderd from expresspct like 7 times and everything was delivered.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 24, 2021)

Atx2020 Very cool. And the main question, where they real? As opposed to fake hahaha again, thanks dude.


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2021)

roidsguy said:


> Guys if u need quality productsm inbox me I can recommended one shop



Tisk tisk.


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 25, 2021)

take a look at alldaychemist and some of the shops out of India - top notch pharma out of India at, from my experience, 1/4 the price.


----------



## Realknighthawk (Mar 29, 2021)

Str8bizns said:


> Maybe my statement was an over generalization, but I think It is safe to assume that a great number of people get them online or there wouldn’t be so many online sources popping up all over the place. Again, eroids is a good example of online resellers supplying the world.



You're spot on with that statement, a majority of people do get their gear online, it's only gotten easier as time moves forward as well

Eroids is also a bad example of a site that offers sources online, iirc they push psl heavily and psl is known to selectively scam people 



Capn26 said:


> Unless it’s because people send them money to buy things knowing you can’t go to cops if you get screwed? I want a source. It’s in my town. I know that. I’m so afraid of online sources man. Be careful. That’s all I’m saying.


You need to be careful with online sources but it's not something I'd be afraid of, tbh I'd be more afraid of local sources, local sources can sell you something with a name brand on the bottle but they can easily mess with it before giving it to you
At least buying online you can call your bank and initiate a charge back so you're not entirely screwed out of money but there is still no guarantee it would work but at least the option is there



atx2020 said:


> ive orderd from them mulitple times - G2G



I would never lable a source G2G, a good source can always turn into a scammer, when buying online always proceed with caution


----------

